# Instructions Neded



## JamesRoberts (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone have a copy of the instructions for the Tyco Race Computer #6290? If so. please let me know.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I do. Funny story... 

I picked up a Computer Racing 500 set at a yard sale a few years ago, so just now I went downstairs to pull the instructions out of the box. Turns out there are none in there. But I was pretty sure I had a set, because I remember reading them at some point. Then I realized that I did the same thing you did, and asked here, where someone was kind enough to share a .pdf copy of them with me. Here it is:

http://home.comcast.net/~rwurtz/images/computer_racing.pdf

FYI: For some reason, the second page of the document is blank. I don't think anything is missing, I think the file was just saved with a blank page in the middle.

Let me know if the link doesn't work or if you can't get the file saved. In that case, I can email it to you directly.

--rick


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

This is why I like this site over the others. I had an invite to another site. I thought I did everything to be a posting member, but no matter how many times I clicked on the link that popped up nothing ever happen so I gave up. I remember the name, so I may try again.


Edit:
Ok, I tried again, now it says I never signed up, oh well.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you ever so much my friend!


----------



## JamesRoberts (Mar 26, 2015)

I could have sworn there was a schematic in the back of the instruction manual. Perhaps it was on the one listed as the "Computer Racing 1000". Not sure. I tried to use the patent number, but that is just for the AFX model lap timer. I forgot that the Tyco lap counter was built under this patent.


----------

